# Making sure the shirt and stone design are straight on my heat press is making me crazy!! I have to be making this too hard!



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

So far I have had pretty small orders, so this hasn't been too big of a problem, but I have a couple of large (for me) orders ahead and I have got to get better at lining up the shirt and stone design on my heat press. 

It is not unusual for me to spend 5 minutes trying to make sure that everything is straight ON EVERY SHIRT, and I know that is ridiculous. But when rhinestones are not put on straight, it is very apparent that the design is crooked!

I have a teflon cover on my bottom platen with a perfect line down the middle of it that I placed on with transfer tape. Then I fold each shirt in half, VERY CAREFULLY, and press so that I have a line down the middle of the shirt. Then I line the crease of the shirt along the tape line on my bottom platen. But then I read that you should make sure the armpits of the shirt are lined up. So I get out my t-square and start trying to make sure the armpits are in a straight line. This is where I make myself crazy. Because if I get the armpits straight, it throws the crease off the middle line, but sometimes if the crease is on the middle line, the armpits are far away from being lined up and the shirt doesn't really look straight. If things ever get lined up, I put the t-square over the design to make sure the bottom of it is straight. If it's a little off, I have to take off the t-square to be able to move the sticky transfer tape a little, then put the t-square back to check it. This is usually where the t-square accidentally shifts the shirt and I have to start with the shirt adjustment again. I move things around, measure, re-measure, throw my t-square across the room, and start all over again.

I know I spend way too much time on this, but I can't charge good $$ for a rhinestone tee and have the design be crooked.

Can anyone help me????

Heat pressing is the part of this whole thing that makes me CRAZY!!!!!

And now, because I feel like I've been asking so many questions lately, I'm going to go try to answer three questions from someone else. I hope I can find someone really new at this, so I have something to answer! lol


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL... I feel your pain!

Okay, try this. When you fold your shirt in half backwards, make sure that the collar is symmetrical and that the bottom seam of the armpit is lined up as well. Then your crease should be in line with the armpit. That's part of what gives you an exact crease down the center and what allows you to make your design straight on the shirt.

I usually am folding shirts in half and stacking them to prepare to be pressed while one shirt is pressing. While I make transfers, I usually pinch those creases at that time so that part is already done and I don't have to mess with it while I'm pressing.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Folding shirts to find the center line is great when you first start out. What you need is to develop the ability to place the shirt on the press and center it based on how it fits on the lower platen. I am to the point how that I never press a centerline and I don't measure the shirt. I can place a shirt on the lower platen and get it centered every time. Developing this ability will save you hours of production time. 

When placing the transfer on the shirt I just use a ruler for small orders for large orders I make a cardboard template. I also discovered a little trick for adjusting the position of the transfer prior to pressing. If you have ever tried to drag a rhinestone transfer across a shirt to make small position corrections you are going to love this.

Cut a small piece of kraft paper so that it is wider than the design by a few inches but shorter in length by about a half inch. Place the paper on the shirt, which is already on the press, place the transfer on top of the paper. When you have to move the design to get it in the correct position move the kraft paper. It is so much easier to move the paper than it is to try to drag a transfer across the shirt. When you have the design in the correct position press down on the transfer, where it is hanging over the paper to hold it in position and remove the paper. Now your design is in position and you didn't move any of the stones out of position by dragging them across the shirt.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

What i do and have done for years,, a memberby the name of Coed,(jerry) a Friend showed me along time ago,,a technique 

Take the shirt grab both of the sleeves and the bottom hem
The shirt now folds itself in the exact center.

Do your pre press , pressing the fold mark into your shirt. from collor to bottom hem

Now lay it on your press un folded

Take your transfer or rhinestone transfer or heat press vinyl

Find your center to the design Transfer

Line up the edges of all print or design,, now take and pinch where the item comes to a fold, on the top and bottom of the transfer leaving marks in the transfer carrier sheet

When using a sticky carrier sheet like Rhinestone transfers, fold the sticky side the outside so you do not stick your transfer together, (yep learned the hard way on a huge order one time)lol

Now lay that Transfer down on your fold marks, on the shirt,
line up your crease fold mark on the shirt to the creases in the Transfer..

works like a charm

Thanks to Jerry Coed for the info years ago, it has made my life way easier,, 
If you need a video, I will bring one on here to show you, just let me know
Sandy jo


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Always remember that the tag is never the center of the shirt. If you get a complaint from a customer that its not center let them know this because after its explained they soon understand. 

I have had several customers email me pictures and I tell them try the shirt on and look in the mirror. Never
hear from them again.. embarrassment I guess.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> Always remember that the tag is never the center of the shirt. If you get a complaint from a customer that its not center let them know this because after its explained they soon understand.
> 
> I have had several customers email me pictures and I tell them try the shirt on and look in the mirror. Never
> hear from them again.. embarrassment I guess.


Last night my sister was here when I was pressing a v neck shirt for her and she asked if v necks are the easiest to press because of the v. I told her no because the v is rarely right in the center!


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL you guys are killing me with this "fold the shirt mark the center" if you worked for me I caught you wasting time doing this I would have to fire you. And yes never use the Tag as a reference to determine the centerline. 

Just practice placing a few shirts of different sizes on the press. After you have it where you think it is centered then measure it to see how close you came. It will not be long until you have it mastered. Time is money and every additional step you can eliminate in the production process will save you time.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> LOL you guys are killing me with this "fold the shirt mark the center" if you worked for me I caught you wasting time doing this I would have to fire you. And yes never use the Tag as a reference to determine the centerline.
> 
> Just practice placing a few shirts of different sizes on the press. After you have it where you think it is centered then measure it to see how close you came. It will not be long until you have it mastered. Time is money and every additional step you can eliminate in the production process will save you time.


It's 105* here so I try to stay out from under the heat press. I place my transfers on my shirts on a table near the press but not right on it. 

I suppose it's a good thing I don't work for you, huh?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

SickPuppy said:


> Cut a small piece of kraft paper so that it is wider than the design by a few inches but shorter in length by about a half inch. Place the paper on the shirt, which is already on the press, place the transfer on top of the paper. When you have to move the design to get it in the correct position move the kraft paper. It is so much easier to move the paper than it is to try to drag a transfer across the shirt. When you have the design in the correct position press down on the transfer, where it is hanging over the paper to hold it in position and remove the paper. Now your design is in position and you didn't move any of the stones out of position by dragging them across the shirt.


No need to purchase or cut any craft paper....I do this same technique but I just use the white backing that comes with transfer tape. When I replace the white backing I leave about a 1/2" of the transfer tape exposed and once I get the design positioned on the shirt I press down on the tape and then peel the white backing off the back of the transfer.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use a centerpoint ruler and go to the center of the neck hole, not the shirt. why? because the neck can be up to an inch off center.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> It's 105* here so I try to stay out from under the heat press. I place my transfers on my shirts on a table near the press but not right on it.
> 
> I suppose it's a good thing I don't work for you, huh?


105 degrees in the shop, I would quit that job. I keep the shop at 75 degrees. It does get a little warm working under the press but I can place a shirt on the press and get it centered in a matter of seconds. Using the design placement technique I described I can center the design in just a few more seconds.

I am not ragging on you guys and gals I was that way at once. I even considered purchasing a laser and trying to mount it to the press to mark the design placement. Thought it might reduce my production time for large orders and left chest or off center design placements. Found it was quicker and cheaper to just make a template out of cardboard.

I even purchased one of those T Square It things, big waste of time and money. In the amount of time it was taking to place the T Square over the design and reposition the design to get it centered I can press 3 shirts.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> I place my transfers on my shirts on a table near the press but not right on it.


So you prepress the shirt to remove the moisture and wrinkles. Then you remove it from the press and place it on a table. Then you put the design on the shirt and center it. Then you carefully place the shirt and design back on the press and heat press the stones on. 

What ever works for you. If you like that process and you are quick at it that is all that matters.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

SickPuppy said:


> What ever works for you. If you like that process and you are quick at it that is all that matters.


@sp - lemme guess you do what we do and bring the rhinestone transfer to the shirt and press it


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> @sp - lemme guess you do what we do and bring the rhinestone transfer to the shirt and press it


I have found that this is the fastest and IMO the easiest way to do it. I didn't create the technique, hell I probable stole the idea from you.

"Necessity the mother of all invention"


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we place the shirt on the press, press it, lay down a centerpoint ruler, lay the graphic, press it, peel it. the entire process is max 20 seconds.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> 105 degrees in the shop, I would quit that job. I keep the shop at 75 degrees. It does get a little warm working under the press but I can place a shirt on the press and get it centered in a matter of seconds.


Obviously my shop isn't 105*. It's that hot outside and going in and out of the house all day picking up kids, dropping off packages to be shipped, etc, doesn't give me time to cool off enough. Plus I'm a klutz and I would burn the heck out of my hands if I tried to place the transfers on the shirt on the press.

And I don't carefully lift the shirt onto the press. The transfer tape is sticky so I could flap it around if I wanted to and those stones won't move.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> I'm a klutz and I would burn the heck out of my hands if I tried to place the transfers on the shirt on the press.


Pain is an excellent teaching tool. After a few burns you will learn not do that.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> Pain is an excellent teaching tool. After a few burns you will learn not do that.


You're exactly right! After a few burns, I learned not to put transfers on shirts directly on the heat press!


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

I, too, have trouble centering and placing designs for pressing, and have a hard time figuring out what to do if the T-shirt seems to be cut/sewn unevenly. I appreciate the descriptions, but it often takes a video demonstration for me to really get what people are trying to say, in terms of their methodology. Is there a video you would suggest?


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you ALL of you for your replies. I've learned quite a few helpful hints in this thread.

But my real problem, and I'm sorry I wasn't very clear about this, is trying to make the design straight across the shirt horizontally. Like if it has a word at the bottom of the design, I want to make sure the word is straight and not slanting upwards just a bit, or slanting downwards. I can get things in the center of the shirt, but then sometimes it looks straight, and after I press it and hold it up -- it's CENTERED, but it's not straight across. You know what I mean? 

How do you make sure it's straight across? The centering doesn't really help with that. My t-square just drives me crazy. If the shirt is crooked while laying on the heat press or on the table or whatever, then the design won't be straight. 

Is there anyway to make sure your design is straight (and the t-shirt straight on the press/table) besides eye-balling it? I can't figure out what that would be. 

I'm going to start a new thread for this because I have a large order ahead and I'm scared to start. lol!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Leap,, when I use my way of doing it all letters on the bottom and top are aligned vert and horizontal,,,,

as the shirt and the transfer has fold marks and both are lined up to each other,, lining these up happen fast as it is like reg marks,, line the transfer crease mark up to the crease fold on the shirt,, 

Works every time..... 

also make sure when you trim your transfers to get a nice square with the transfer.

If it is cut in a weird shape it will throw your eye off for balance on the shirt.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Sandy jo, thank you. I will try that. 

I have been cutting tightly around the design, rather than in a rectangular shape, because it prevents that darkened area on the shirt where the transfer tape was. 

But I'll try this and pinching the transfer tape in the center. Thanks for answering!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Leap, your very welcome,, 

just make sure and line up the wordage from when folding the transfer in half and make sure you do it non stick side to the inside..

if your image edges are lined up or wordage make that pinch crease or even snip the two creases if you need to to see it on the lines creases you made on the shirt,, 

but remember sticky side out,, or you will stick that transfer to itself and that and sucks,,,i have done it,, no fun.


----------



## lauriekaye (Jul 27, 2007)

Sandy Jo Would you post a video on how to do this. I am a very visual person and this would be a great help!
Thank you,
Lauriekaye


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

While we're on the "lining up" question, how many inches (for each size) from the bottom of the neckline do you place the top of your tranfers? Shouldn't the design hit just above the top of a women's breast area usually? Seems wrong to have the design, unless it is a really big one that covers the area, to just sit "out there" if you know what I mean?


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, you guys are very methodical. I just put on the stones, hold it up to see if I like the position, and hit it. You develop an eye for it after a while, but for the beginning I would definitely take the above advice because there is definitely a learning curve. I've been doing it for almost 10 years and I'm still mastering


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I just had to do a follow-up post to tell you all that you helped me SO MUCH with your answers. Although, I got some different answers, I appreciate all of them a lot.

Stephanie, for some reason, lining up my transfers on the countertop next to my heat press was so much easier than trying to do it on the heat press! I had never tried this, and it was so much better! I'll do it this way from now on.

Sandy Jo, I creased the shirt, creased the transfers, lined up the creases and WA-LA -- lined things up so much more quickly!!

Sick Puppy -- maybe someday I'll get to the eye-balling place (I can only hope). I'm not there yet, but your tip to keep paper under the transfer during the moving part was GREAT! I will be doing that from now on. I just used the backing paper that comes with the transfer tape, as someone suggested, but that would never have occured to me and made moving it much, much easier.

If I didn't mention you, thanks for your posts, too, because they all did really help.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Leap... Lou has a device on his site that might help. It is a large pad, heat resistant of course, that you place on a table counter etc then put your garment on and when the alignment is what you want, you simply lift up the pad, place on the press and press.. the site is Home Page


----------

